# Craftsman YTS3000 - Elecrical Problem



## llkwisc (May 30, 2011)

Craftsman YTS3000-917.289341 42" DECK 22HP Kohler 

After mowing, I raised the hood and saw smoke coming from engine area. It was from the headlight wire harness which became loose from clamp and contacted the muffler. 
Mower worked at this point. 

Foolishly, I turned on the light switch which resulted in an audible "snap" after which the mower would not start or run. No power to ignition switch. . No power, no turn over

I removed the wiring with exposed conductors.. 

I found and replaced the 20 amp fuse, but that did not help.
Is there another fuse? 
This is not good. I need the mower asap.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here is a link that may help...

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P0902139/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917289341


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the solenoid wire,from the switch,to the solenoid.Just use a cicuit test light,and touch the solenoid terminal,while holding the key in the "start" position.Also check the wire that goes to the fuse,by touching the fuse on the switch side,with the key in the "on" position.If youdon't have power on either,or both wires,the switch is probably bad.Turn the key to "on" and use a jumper cable from the battery +,to the starter,direcly,and see if it starts then.Let me know what you find,and we'll go from there!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like it fried either the ign switch or starter solenoid - the lighting harness most likely grounded out when it started burning ( probably pos to negative touching) , since the lights were off it still ran normal- once activated it back fed and popped the switch - try a new switch first .


----------



## llkwisc (May 30, 2011)

All - I have a multimeter but not sure what to test and how. The mower was/is disengaged as I had just finished mowing and parked it in the drive to cool down before moving it indoors. That is when I noticed the slight smoke which was caused by the loose headlight wire harness contacting the exhaust pipe. I made the mistake of turning on the headlight switch to see if it worked. (Curiosity killed the cat) That is when the fuse made the "snap" sound. The rest is history. I replaced the fuse. Still no action at the starter. I jumped the solenoid poles with a screwdriver which caused the starter to crank the engine but did not start. Also, I looked at the brake interlock (safety switch) but cannot figure out how to remove it. If it must be removed from below, I will have to drop the deck and disassemble brake linkage, etc.

This is turning into a major hassle. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

